
Patch for Nvidia drivers unlocking NVENC sessions limit - Snawoot
https://github.com/keylase/nvidia-patch
======
huslage
This is a fascinating patch. The open source community came around and fixed a
bug in a binary driver. I would love to know the story of how this was found
and how it was derived.

[EDIT] I found the answer at the bottom of the README:
[https://habr.com/post/262563/](https://habr.com/post/262563/)

------
Snawoot
Nvidia allows only 2 concurrent accelerated video encoding sessions for
consumer-grade GPUs like GeForce. It appears this limitation is enforced
programmatically in Nvidia drivers. This patch is known to remove such
limitation for x86_64 Linux binary drivers, allowing 60+ parallel video
encoding sessions restricted only by practical hardware limits.

